# Looking for Petra 16hh Bay Mare PET8



## jaye1780 (27 September 2012)

Looking for Petra, she is a 16hh bay mare approx 13 years old although passport would show as 15. She is passported as ISH however she is a regsitered warmblood. She is freezemarked PET8 so hard to miss her  I have been told she was sold to a dealer a couple of weeks ago however after asking numerous times for the dealers details I am none the wiser. I would just like to know where she is and if she has found a good home? Thanks


----------



## cally6008 (28 September 2012)

Equine Details - PETRA
Date of Birth	01-May-1998
Gender	Female
Colour	Bay
Height	163cm
Breed	Unknown
Submitted by	Pet-ID Equine
(ID Passports do not include Pedigree)
Birth Country	Not supplied by PIO

Contact Farmkey, ask if they have current registered owners, ask if they will FWD your details on for you
Same with Pet-ID Equine
Freezemark PET8 is associated with passport details above
I don't have any other details than this, sorry
Any photos ?


----------



## andytiger (28 September 2012)

Hi I owned Petra in 2006 last contact I had with her was a few months ago a girl had brought her and contacted me through Facebook  PM if you would like details 
Feel really sorry for her being passed from dealer to dealer she's a lovely horse hope you find her x


----------



## jaye1780 (28 September 2012)

andytiger said:



			Hi I owned Petra in 2006 last contact I had with her was a few months ago a girl had brought her and contacted me through Facebook  PM if you would like details 
Feel really sorry for her being passed from dealer to dealer she's a lovely horse hope you find her x
		
Click to expand...

Hi think I know which owner you were, the girl you mean has just sold her but wont tell me which dealer she went to and i've no idea why? I may possibly be able to buy her back from them and told her this but she still wont tell where  I made the mistake of selling her to the girl she bought her from and regretted it the day she went. The girl ruined the 2 years of work I put into her within a month and sold her to the girl you know of who wasnt confident enough for her. I cant understand why she wont say the dealer, its not like I will be ringing them telling stories, I want to find her to buy back if possible or at the very least know she has a good home again, sorry for rambling im an emotional wreck lol x


----------



## jaye1780 (28 September 2012)

We've found her! Its not great sadly where she has ended up and what she's being sold as


----------



## casinosolo (29 September 2012)

Are you going to be buying her back?? I hope you can :/


----------



## jaye1780 (29 September 2012)

I was really hoping to but she's advertised at 2.5k and I cant afford that at the min  I could have paid what the dealer did but not what they are asking now, gutted!


----------



## Loveandr (3 October 2012)

Hi Jaye1780, Sorry to hear you can't buy her. I went to look at Petra yesterday and I am thinking of buying her.  She would be kept at a decent yard near Driffield, East Yorks.  Wondered if you could give me any more history other that the fact she has been passed around.  She was a really sweet horse and deserves better. Axx


----------



## MM&PP (3 October 2012)

Loveandr said:



			Hi Jaye1780, Sorry to hear you can't buy her. I went to look at Petra yesterday and I am thinking of buying her.  She would be kept at a decent yard near Driffield, East Yorks.  Wondered if you could give me any more history other that the fact she has been passed around.  She was a really sweet horse and deserves better. Axx

Click to expand...

Oh wow! Good luck to everyone involved.


----------



## jaye1780 (3 October 2012)

Loveandr said:



			Hi Jaye1780, Sorry to hear you can't buy her. I went to look at Petra yesterday and I am thinking of buying her.  She would be kept at a decent yard near Driffield, East Yorks.  Wondered if you could give me any more history other that the fact she has been passed around.  She was a really sweet horse and deserves better. Axx

Click to expand...

Hi just seen your post, do you want to pm me for a chat about her? Its lovely to hear someone good has found her would love to fill you in on her past and hopefully help her find a fab home xx


----------



## Loveandr (4 October 2012)

What sort of work has petra done in the past?  Did she always barge into her stable. I was wondering if this is just something that has developed since being at the dealers.  The dealer said she scraped her side quite badly from rushing into the stable, I believe them as she did this when I led her in as well.  One minute walking fine next a mad rush to get through the door.  Don't think she is very happy. Axx


----------



## Loveandr (7 October 2012)

Hi Jaye1780, just thought you would like to know that I have just paid the deposit on Petra and will be collecting her on Thursday.  She will be kept at a Chesney stables near Driffield if you want to look it up.  Hopefully she will enjoy it there.


----------



## FfionWinnie (7 October 2012)

Isn't the Internet great. What a good ending


----------



## jaye1780 (7 October 2012)

Hi so sorry just seen your messages  Ahh im so happy she has found a new home, will send you my contact details i thats ok as would love to hear how she is doing? The stable thing - yes when she is stressed/new people/places she will rush into the stable, through narrow spaces etc, a young girl had her before me and got her stuck in a gateway so she panics but she does get better. If you let her follow you in calmly so she knows there is enough room for you both she will settle again and just walk in normally. So much I can tell you, I owned the lovely girl for just over 2 years and put a lot of work into her  I'll send you my details then if you want to ask anything I can answer it all easier for you. I dont want to put you off her in any way as if you put the effort in she will give everything back BUT she is a warmblood so can have her silly moments. She's a very special girl who deserves to find her forever home though and she has done bits of everything, have lots of pics I can send too and I keep in touch with one of the other prev owners on her passport so can tell you so much lol  Really really happy, thank you for letting me know about buying her etc its lovely that you have x


----------



## jaye1780 (7 October 2012)

It looks a lovely yard, just had a look  Im sure she will be happy there, she takes a little time to settle but lots of attention and routine you will be off to a fab start dont worry


----------



## andytiger (8 October 2012)

Hi really pleased that Petra has found a nice home she is a great horse you are very lucky I owned her for a year and a half if you need any info on her I would be only to happy to help I have lots of pics too if you would like to see any xx


----------



## MM&PP (25 October 2012)

What a great ending 

Good luck with her.


----------

